# When I get bored, stupid things happen...



## HorseFilms (Jul 19, 2011)




----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

Bwwwwwaaaaaaaaaaaaaahh haaaaaaaaaa haaaa ha ah ah oh god, that was good....


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Amusing video


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm looking for a good gardner. When he's finished at your place send him over to my house. Thanks.


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

LOL What's even funnier is I went for a walk recently & saw a guy edging his lawn with a machete..... Really!!


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

"...... about 13 hours." LMAO!! Nicely done.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

jenscats5 said:


> LOL What's even funnier is I went for a walk recently & saw a guy edging his lawn with a machete..... Really!!


Heh. Umm...at the old place, if the mower was broken, I'd ocassionally mow the yard with a sword....


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

must be related to my neighbors. they literally- take a whole week to mow our one acre.... with a riding mower. not sure how or why it takes them so long but... whatever....LOLOLOL


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2011)

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL! Just like man to say that a serial killer cutting grass with machete is "ok!"


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

The Auditor said:


> Heh. Umm...at the old place, if the mower was broken, I'd ocassionally mow the yard with a sword....


I'll bet that was a sight to see!!!


----------



## HorseFilms (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks guys! My neighbors must really think I'm a freak.


----------

